# Need Help With Fobs



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Try this*

Here is a post on how to set the TT up. Let me know if you have any other questions.
Dave

http://fob-nation.com/SMF/index.php?topic=124.0


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is the part most important for you in the write up;

_Also, I like to rotate the rest bar (the bar that mounts the rest to the riser) slightly down so the rest workings are as level with the riser shelf as possible and the forks should lay as flat as possible. This will also maximize clearance_.

This should take the cord plate out of the equation. When you move the whole rest down a tad, you can make up the difference by having the rest come up slightly higher. That way your nock set stays the same.

Let me know if this makes sense. Sometimes instructions make things way more confusing them they are. we are here to help!

You can also aways call me 1-888-488-4712 (direct FOB hotline)


----------

